# Keyboard lag is driving me nuts. What can I look for



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

IT just took me 30 seconds to type that sentence above. All my machines have it. Online and off line. I have Avast virous protection on all and spybot. And they say everything is Otay butwheat. Pop up windows take forever to pop up. I though maybe it was just FF but even if I run a other program it happens. i can drink a beer waitin on some of this stuff


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Punishment for posting a political post in the survival forum... 

Try bringing up the task manager by pressing the Ctrl Alt Del keys at the same time, then see what programs are running. Shut down ones you aren't using and try again. Sometimes it is a particular process you may want to shut down. Those are also accessible from the task manager. Spell checker would be something that comes to mind as a potential problem. A keylogger might also be an issue.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm no computer whiz by any means but I found the windows updates downloads would really slow everything down so I haven't had the problem since I took it off the automatic download and do the updates when its convenient for me.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

It helped me to turn off all the automatic settings for updates and for scans other than "real-time". I was told that the windows security program should be turned off if you're running other security programs that do the same thing - that was tremendous for performance. I have a set of tasks for when I turn on the computer - (install any updates) - and off - (run rull scans, check disk, delete temporary files). I close out programs to install updates as they arise. Adobe was dumb a while ago, updates for new versions left the old versions still running. I had to uninstall and reinstall manually, maybe check your system for duplicates too.

Auto complete / auto correct features also may be turned off, even browsers have their own set now, it's like a battle of the helpful 'bots, every program wants to be your do-all and be-all at once. They're the biggest drag on keyboard performance. Also "manage" your add-ons - all those little programs want to bring in another tool bar, it's easy to overlook (hmm...) that point when installing updates. Bing and Google are the worst offenders.

Another thing I adjusted was the setting for "clicking" from double click to single click. No more wondering if that double click was good enough, just trust in a single click and let the gears run. Screen saver settings can also be stripped down & I like "sleep - NEVER". 



Sanza said:


> I'm no computer whiz by any means but I found the windows updates downloads would really slow everything down so I haven't had the problem since I took it off the automatic download and do the updates when its convenient for me.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My AVG updates whenever the heck it wants and brings my computer to a standstill. Even turning it off doesn't stop it.

Do keyboards have a speed setting like mouses do? If so that may be part of your problem.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

I have kb lag on certain websites, at certain times. (iMacG5) It seems that it happens mostly on slow to load web pages when I'm in a hurry. Happens particularly often on one particular site.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

My Mac G5 gets better after 9:00 pm and 10:00 when the wi fi networks I am piggybacking on from the apartment complex above Me must go to bed .
Yes I do have My own , but there's is a stronger signal ??


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Bandit said:


> My Mac G5 gets better after 9:00 pm and 10:00 when the wi fi networks I am piggybacking on from the apartment complex above Me must go to bed .
> Yes I do have My own , but there's is a stronger signal ??


Now that's just plain weird.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Do your computers have sufficient RAM?

Have you tried clearing cookies? They used to slow mine down when set by certain sites, generally ones tied in to shopping. 

Guess I'd suspect some kind of key logger without knowing more.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

How does one discover if a keystroke-logger is on their computer?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Are your keyboard plugged in or are they cordless? my cordless always starts to lag when the batteries get low.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Justin
It isn't too hard to tell if You know what You are looking for .
If I had known that I could pick up 10 wi fi networks and only two of them are password protected I wouldn't of signed up for Verizon Fios at $ 99.00 a month. :Bawling:

http://www.webdeveloper.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-60098.html
But if You have unfriendly neighbors ?
You can always buy a bird .
http://www.wifirobin.com/


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

I didn't note if you listed what type of pc or laptop you are using. On many brands of laptops and desktops, the Nvidia video display driver they use, installs a service named "ATI Hotkey Polling" service. If this service is not running, the keyboard response and lag is exactly what you describe.

To check if this applies to your pc:

Go to Start>>Run. Type in *services.msc* then press enter. In the services window, look for *ATI Hotkey Polling* and note if it is stopped. If this service is actually there and stopped, double click on the service, note the startup type, (Disabled, Manual, Automatic) then set it to automatic then try starting the service. Once the service starts, does the keyboard response and lag go away?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Justin Thyme said:


> How does one discover if a keystroke-logger is on their computer?


Download then install Malwarebytes and Microsoft Security Essentials. Once installed and on the first run of both (only run one at a time) ensure that you allow the program to download updates. Scan the pc and either or both will detect just about any Malware installed on the pc.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Kari said:


> Download then install Malwarebytes and Microsoft Security Essentials. Once installed and on the first run of both (only run one at a time) ensure that you allow the program to download updates. Scan the pc and either or both will detect just about any Malware installed on the pc.


Work on a imacG5?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Do your computers have sufficient RAM?
> 
> Have you tried clearing cookies? They used to slow mine down when set by certain sites, generally ones tied in to shopping.
> 
> Guess I'd suspect some kind of key logger without knowing more.


I have plenty of RAM, but sometimes even my new computer (with plenty of RAM) will do the keyboard creep. I load up AMS Defrag 2 (free prog) and it'll clear my memory cache... some things should be done automatically, but they aren't.... like when I have Office loaded with lots of docs, it eats my memory... shut down Office, and the memory is still 'loaded' in memory. Running the memory defragger clears it up muy pronto.


----------

